# SOURCED :Whos has stock - 15ml unicorn bottles



## MrDeedz (4/10/17)

Hi all,
Whos has stock of 15ml unicorn bottles? preferably a walk in vape shop in the North or East Rand of Jozi.

Thanks


----------



## Naeem_M (4/10/17)

Hey bud

We do - Clear and Black authentic chubby 15ML’s

www.thevapeindustry.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (5/10/17)

Thanks Naeem, Will pop by your Kelvin store today after work, Much appreciated


----------



## MrDeedz (6/10/17)

Sourced thanks to Naeem!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

